
Is WhatsApp Hacked? - prostoalex
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/10/is_whatsapp_hac.html
======
Zhenya
Original artice on Forbes:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/09/29/winteg...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/09/29/wintego-
whatsapp-encryption-surveillance-exploits/#4c414a00dade)

~~~
jlgaddis
The link should be updated to point to this URL.

If this were any site other than Schneier we'd all be screaming "blogspam!".

~~~
AidanRB
> The link should be updated to point to this URL.

Some of us can't read the original because we don't want malware.

[http://www.networkworld.com/article/3021113/security/forbes-...](http://www.networkworld.com/article/3021113/security/forbes-
malware-ad-blocker-advertisements.html)

~~~
jlgaddis
Fortunately, there are precautions you can take, up to and including
permanently disconnecting from the Internet.

------
tinus_hn
Sounds like they just remotely root the device and then extract all data on
it, with a special utility that can display the Whatsapp database in a neat
way.

------
jagermo
If they can install malware on the device, wouldn't it be easier to use
something like the accessibility features of Android to just scrape the
content or maybe take Screenshots, send them home and use OCR?

------
tedunangst
The WhatsApp client is pretty forgiving about key changes. Is the attack just
hoping the user ignores the notification?

